# Saw this Poem :)



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

A wee Mothers Day poem-for those who have an angel/s, hope you like it I though it was nice 

Dear Mr Hallmark

Dear Mr. Hallmark, I am writing to you from heaven, and though it must appear 
A rather strange idea, I see everything from here.

I just popped in to visit, your stores to find a card 
A card of love for my mother, as this day for her is hard.

There must be some mistake I thought, every card you could imagine 
Except I could not find a card, from a child who lives in heaven.

She is still a mother too, no matter where I reside 
I had to leave, she understands, but oh the tears she's cried.

I thought that if I wrote you, that you would come to know 
That though I live in heaven now, I still love my mother so.

She talks with me, and dreams with me, we still share laughter too, 
Memories our way of speaking now, would you see what you could do?

My mother carries me in her heart, her tears she hides from sight. 
She writes poems to honor me, sometimes far into the night.

She plants flowers in my garden, there my living memory dwells 
She writes to other grieving parents, trying to ease their pain as well.

So you see Mr. Hallmark, though I no longer live on earth 
I must find a way, to remind her of her wondrous worth.

She needs to be honored, and remembered too 
Just as the children of earth will do.

Thank you Mr. Hallmark, I know you'll do your best 
I have done all I can do; to you I'll leave the rest.

Find a way to tell her, how much she means to me 
Until I can do it for myself, when she joins me in eternity.

Author: Unknown
From: www.unbornangels.com

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

oh BP that is so beautiful. The tears are tripping me.

E xx


----------



## norma30 (Jan 9, 2010)

me too    

norma30


----------



## DC8 (Aug 13, 2008)

LOVE THIS BP


----------



## glitter girl (Jun 24, 2007)

Got to the third line and the tears were tripping me , hormones again . Will read again at another time maybe.   to all who find today hard  .


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

babypowder   thats a lovley poem for those with angels


----------



## NCKB (Aug 10, 2009)

absolutely beautiful BP


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

Totally true word for word, tears tripping me    so beautiful  xx


----------



## Fi84 (Feb 9, 2011)

Babypowder said:


> A wee Mothers Day poem-for those who have an angel/s, hope you like it I though it was nice
> 
> Dear Mr Hallmark
> 
> ...


----------



## Fi84 (Feb 9, 2011)

Girls I was thinking of this the other day hope u enjoy x


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow (May 14, 2012)

beautiful xxx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Aw this is lovely

Im sat here n the tears are tripping me..

Jillyhen


----------



## ritchiem (Jun 27, 2011)

What a touching poem and so apt today 

Mags x


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Simply beautiful x


----------

